# Routan Camper.....



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Well, I guess it was bound to happen eventually. Looks pretty cool too....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rout...temZ280586654508QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f210

Anybody live near there that can run by and check it out?


----------



## routan (Aug 2, 2010)

vwbugstuff said:


> Well, I guess it was bound to happen eventually. Looks pretty cool too....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rout...temZ280586654508QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f210
> 
> Anybody live near there that can run by and check it out?



That is too cool!


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*Westfalia Routan vs Hatch tent $*

That is a camper special and ouch..Approximately *US $58,755.26* 


I think the VW tent hatch attachment is a little better value. $289.00

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9b_Qw2zNGg


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Not for almost 60K! Buy a used trailer or motorhome for that price. I can just swap my rooftop tent from the Land Cruiser to the Routan...Done!


----------



## OkieRoutan (Nov 5, 2010)

I knew a couple, who had both retired as E-9's from the Army, who had a big "motorcoach", and pulled a VW camper bus (whatever that style was called). They would park the big rig somewhere, and make shorter excursions in the VW. Pretty good idea, as it kept them from having to get the big rig and tow vehicle into crowded touristy places, as well as being able to make an overnight trip or two, in some more remote places. Of course, they were pulling down some major bucks, between two "full-pay" retirements... Must be nice!!


----------



## OkieRoutan (Nov 5, 2010)

OkieRoutan said:


> I knew a couple, who had both retired as E-9's from the Army, who had a big "motorcoach", and pulled a VW camper bus (whatever that style was called). They would park the big rig somewhere, and make shorter excursions in the VW. Pretty good idea, as it kept them from having to get the big rig and tow vehicle into crowded touristy places, as well as being able to make an overnight trip or two, in some more remote places. Of course, they were pulling down some major bucks, between two "full-pay" retirements... Must be nice!!


 Oh, BTW... if I had the 60K, to drop on something... this would be a sweet little ride.


----------



## OkieRoutan (Nov 5, 2010)

OkieRoutan said:


> Oh, BTW... if I had the 60K, to drop on something... this would be a sweet little ride.


 Oh yeah... also, for that price, it needs a toilet!


----------

